# NT's why are you so literal in your thinking?



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

I have noticed that a lot of NT's take everything said in a literal way when it is meant in a figurative way. For example, in another thread I mentioned cutting the brain in half as figurative to separating feelings from logic. It shocked me when I was questioned about what I meant. And a detail description of the exact location of where thinking comes from. My whole point of making that illustration was to differentiate between thinking and feeling not the literal part of the brain that is responsible for thinking and feeling. This is not the only time this has happened to me in my post and in real life. I am wondering what is up with that? Do NT's brain think in the literal and anything figurative is thrown out? Maybe someone can help me understand you a bit more.


----------



## fn0rd (Mar 21, 2010)

A lot of the NTs on here aren't NTs, though they think they are, or want to be.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

So is that the reason I am seeing such lack of logic in a lot of these post? Or is NT logic so logical it makes no logical sense? Help me understand you guys.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I've noticed with my INTJ sister that she does sometimes take things I say literally...I love to speak metaphorically sometimes >.<
That seems like it would be more S than N though...so I don't know...


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't think an NT would do that. Thats more of an ST thing.

Many NTs here are just wanna be's.


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

I think it depends on the situation. Some people may just not be socially adept enough to realize that you meant it figuratively, while others will know you meant it figuratively, but because _they _would have put it differently have a hard time grasping your example while preferring their own.

With all due respect, I don't really like your example because that's not how the brain works. You can't just cut it in half and expect that X feelings are then separated from Y-logic. Logic is a function of how we process what we perceive, so doing away with one does away with the other. I know that in the past I have taken a similar stance as to what you mention other NT's doing: "taking something literally when it [was] meant to be [figurative]."

In this case it's not so much that I would take it literally, as that I don't find it to be a good example since it doesn't make sense figuratively. The only recourse would be to discuss it literally, which also doesn't work. >_<

But mainly this difference in perception is about understanding; whether the individual _wants_ to see things your way or not. I suppose, to greatly generalize, NTs might be more prone to being pedantic which is a barrier to understanding.

In general, your example _does_ work because it gets the message across. It's just a matter of whether whomever you're talking to wants to understand it or not and feels comfortable with your example. Because people perceive things uniquely I often find myself _tailoring examples to them_, rather than relying on an example that *I* like, because in the end the point is to get the idea across to *them*. You already know what you're talking about, so make sure you communicate in a way that accomplishes your presumed goal of making _them_ understand, too.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

It could also have to do with dominant cognitive functions...which means it would depend on the MBTI type


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

Cake said:


> I have noticed that a lot of NT's take everything said in a literal way when it is meant in a figurative way. For example, in another thread I mentioned cutting the brain in half as figurative to separating feelings from logic. It shocked me when I was questioned about what I meant. And a detail description of the exact location of where thinking comes from. My whole point of making that illustration was to differentiate between thinking and feeling not the literal part of the brain that is responsible for thinking and feeling. This is not the only time this has happened to me in my post and in real life. I am wondering what is up with that? Do NT's brain think in the literal and anything figurative is thrown out? Maybe someone can help me understand you a bit more.


They take exactly what you say and if it makes logical sense.... then it makes logical sense and they realize it. If you are trying to make some kind of metaphor or trying to use symbolism... it's not that they don't quite get it... it's that they want to be sure that they get your exact meaning.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

You also need to take into consideration its not easy to separate figurative and realistic on the internet.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

Spades said:


> I think it depends on the situation. Some people may just not be socially adept enough to realize that you meant it figuratively, while others will know you meant it figuratively, but because _they _would have put it differently have a hard time grasping your example while preferring their own.
> 
> With all due respect, I don't really like your example because that's not how the brain works. You can't just cut it in half and expect that X feelings are then separated from Y-logic. Logic is a function of how we process what we perceive, so doing away with one does away with the other. I know that in the past I have taken a similar stance as to what you mention other NT's doing: "taking something literally when it [was] meant to be [figurative]."
> 
> ...



That was the whole point of the illustration to POINT out that to separate the feeling from the thinking DON"T MAKE SENSE!


----------



## Antagonist (Mar 27, 2009)

Your point is about thinking and feeling -- cognitive functions. Your metaphor involved the brain and how it works. It's not hard to see why someone might think you're being literal. You're talking about mental functions while using the brain as a metaphor... for thinking. I didn't read the post you're referring to, though.

All N's generally think figuratively and metaphorically. However, the T functions try to parse language, which can lead to assuming literal meaning. Remember that your NT pals' problem isn't understanding the metaphor, but rather not realizing if you're employing it. It's totally different.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

That is what I do not understand. When I am talking about cutting the brain in half in a thread discussing the difference in thinking and feeling, how can that be taken literal? Taking that literal don't make logical sense to me. So explain it to me so a feeler can understand?


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

I think antagonist said it best, though if you could illuminate a bit better your example or cross-post from the thread you mentioned that might help to give you a better explanation.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

It can realistically be taken literally. Hear me out on this one. Brains have been cut in half in children who have epilepsy, and yes, frontal labotomies,have been done: so to someone who is familiar with medicine," yea sure why not cut a brain in half, its been done before." Best bet is not to assume anything from your audience, especially since who knows who is reading the posts. And let people know that you are using a metaphor. "metaphorically speaking, the brain......" 

PS. I wouldnt have taken it literally.


----------



## Thorgar (Apr 3, 2010)

To be honest "cutting the brain in half" as a metaphor for separating logic from emotions does not come off as very logical. Unless, of course, the emotions and logic are in different parts of the brain. Hence the questions you got on that topic.

We tend to think of the SJs as the literalists, but you are correct that NTs can be just as insufferable if your metaphor doesn't fit their view of reality.


----------



## very bored (Jul 6, 2009)

Cake said:


> That is what I do not understand. When I am talking about cutting the brain in half in a thread discussing the difference in thinking and feeling, how can that be taken literal? Taking that literal don't make logical sense to me. So explain it to me so a feeler can understand?



The brain is responsible for thinking and processing emotions. If one part handles only emotions, and another part handles only rational thought, separating emotion from logic could mean *literally *cutting someone open and removing a part of their brain. If some of the NTs thought you meant that, they would attack your metaphor. 

But you need to post a link to your post and the thread.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

Dear Sigmund said:


> It can realistically be taken literally. Hear me out on this one. Brains have been cut in half in children who have epilepsy, and yes, frontal labotomies,have been done: so to someone who is familiar with medicine," yea sure why not cut a brain in half, its been done before." Best bet is not to assume anything from your audience, especially since who knows who is reading the posts. And let people know that you are using a metaphor. "metaphorically speaking, the brain......"
> 
> PS. I wouldnt have taken it literally.



I did not think you would take it literal. What I don't understand is, why would supposed logical thinkers take this illustration out of context? I can see how the illustration would be taking literally if the subject of conversation was about epilepsy or brain surgery. But this thread was about the superiority of the thinking and feeling function. From that context explain logically how ANYONE could come to the conclusion that I would mean a literal cutting of the brain in half? I am asking this to help my understand how your minds work. I have to admit my logic don't work like that in the least. And so far I have not had a logical explanation of how this simple illustration could be taken literal. I want to understand you.


----------



## Turututu (Dec 22, 2009)

If you say cut the brain in half, I immediately think about the differences between the right brain hemisphere and left brain hemisphere. Then I'd have to wonder what you meant and what you're talking about... As an N I love figurative examples and metaphors, but when they're used in a topic I know in depth, it's hard to overlook the lack of accuracy. I often can, though, if necessary.

(BTW, your avatar makes me think about the brain being cut like that piece of cake)


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

Thorgar said:


> To be honest "cutting the brain in half" as a metaphor for separating logic from emotions does not come off as very logical. Unless, of course, the emotions and logic are in different parts of the brain. Hence the questions you got on that topic.
> 
> We tend to think of the SJs as the literalists, but you are correct that NTs can be just as insufferable if your metaphor doesn't fit their view of reality.



That was the whole point of the metaphor, to point out how illogical it would be to separate the emotions and logic. I though is was a very simple metaphor. I want to understand why for NT's that was source of misunderstanding? Please explain it to me?


----------



## dude10000 (Jan 24, 2010)

> For example, in another thread I mentioned cutting the brain in half as figurative to separating feelings from logic.


Mmmm, brrrraaaiiiins!


----------

